# middle weight vs light weight roadsters "1950" British



## G Lewis (Jul 20, 2014)

After exhausting research on my Dunelt LT. 
weight, I can see the difference in the marketing to the USA & Canada for a faster lighter weight model. While disassemble on the Dunelt went well the components that are less in weight are Bars, wheels. kickstand, half size and weight for Chain guard, seat post, and pedals. Also must comment on the quality of bike!!!  all hand done  nickel  plating real chrome and machined precision screws bolts brackets.  Never paid too much attention before now.  reassembly is going great, I plan on selling this one soon. I need help with model name and value for an all original (except r/tyre) wheels are stamped B C C  F.   all parts stamped England , decals are great. mech are good stored over 30 yrs inside. I have had the Dunelt for 23 yrs. tool pouch  and hand pump are perfect. will this Roadster bring $ 2500   not restored still in original fit and finish, just cleaned detailed and adjusted.  I plan on leaving it alone for the next owner to restore, I do not have the skills to rebuild mechanical things,  I am a financial officer for Chrysler NOT  a technician  
thx for your comments and value opinions 
G Lewis.


----------

